# Heart Catheterization/Intervention



## donsqueen (Nov 11, 2008)

I recently saw an article in ? (coding edge?) saying that medicare has reversed it's ruling that we can code only one intervention per encounter. I cannot find this article now. Anyone else remember it? I need it! 

Thanks,

Amy


----------



## sthibo (Nov 11, 2008)

The article you're referring to is in Coding Edge, Sept issue. under Coding News. It is in reference to PTA's.


----------



## donsqueen (Nov 11, 2008)

Thanks!


----------

